# Anyone Tried Rio X60 Home Laser Hair Removal



## mebs786 (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi. Im thinking about buying this as I have seen a good deal on a shopping channel.

However before I spend my hard earned cash, I would like to know if any of you have had any experience of using this product and If it works. Thanks!


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 5, 2009)

I dont even need to read the question to tell you that it most definetly is not a good idea....don't you think something so delicate should be left to the professionals?!


----------



## mebs786 (Feb 5, 2009)

Originally Posted by *HairEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I dont even need to read the question to tell you that it most definetly is not a good idea....don't you think something so delicate should be left to the professionals?! Not necessarily! As the laser power on this is not as strong as the commercial laser machines used in salons. Also not everyone can afford to get professional treatments...


----------



## Karren (Feb 5, 2009)

I think I saw a few comments over on one of the crossdressing forums I'm on but forget what they said... I will look later.. But what I do know is make sure your is laserable.. Dark hair with pale skin is recommend in their guidlines.. Red or grey hair doesn't work at all.. The lighter the hair the worse the results.. Still its 300 pounds! Not cheap.. And looks like its a UK only thing.. Maybe not approved over here..

Here's some reviews I found ... Though looks like a different model maybe? - Rio Lahr Laser Hair Removal System Review in Hair Removal at Review Centre


----------



## mebs786 (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks for the info Karren. I have dark hair and light tanned skintone same as my friendswho has had great results with it so thought I would do some research before purchasing it. I have heard mixed reviews on the rio laser.

The cost of the machine is Â£154 from one of the UK shopping channels.


----------



## Karren (Feb 6, 2009)

I'd borrow your friends machine and do a test area to see if its worth the money.. 154 pounds is a pretty good price though..


----------



## Ricci (Feb 6, 2009)

Yikes! bad bad reviews .. I wouldnt buy it lol


----------



## mebs786 (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks Karren/Ricci for your advice.





I might just try my friends. Will let you know how I get on....


----------



## luckylids (May 8, 2009)

hi Mebs786. I have not tried rio x60 hairs. know the rrp is Â£299 and Rio is a known good make.If you have a money back guarentee then why not treat yourself. Could i ask you what shopping channel this was on and if the shopping channels avaliable on freeview? Thanks


----------



## mebs786 (May 9, 2009)

I seen it on Ideal world shopping channel few months ago. It was on special offer then. Not sure if they are still selling it.

Let me know how you get on if you do buy it.


----------



## Bec688 (May 9, 2009)

Amen Gina, amen! This is just one of those things that needs to be left to the professionals.


----------



## luckylids (May 9, 2009)

Thanks mebs786 yeah i will let u know.Cheapest seen Rio 60 hairs

for is Â£265.95 free p&amp;p and next day delivery.Seen no!no! professional hair treatment kit rrp Â£140. Its ment to bw only pain free hair remover and compact too.May get that instead.What u recon ppl?


----------



## vesna (May 10, 2009)

I have the rio laser although it's the older x20 model not the x60. Ideal world are still selling it, I saw it a few days ago while channel surfing although I got mines from QVC. Bought mines late last year and I'm not finished the 6 month course of treatments but I've had great results so far. I've had absolutely no skin irritation with it or any other negative effects for that matter. The laser attacks the hair follicle only and not the surrounding skin.

It is quite time consuming though, especially if you are doing large areas like the legs which is the main reason I got it but I guess it's worth it in the long run. According to the instruction guide I got with it the only people who it will not work on are people with very dark afro-caribbean complexions, albino complexions and people with grey/white hair. Everyone else should be fine.


----------

